# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  NASA: Ne Mars ka pasur jete

## zogu kosovar

Ekipi i eksperteve te qendres kozmike Johnson ne Houston ka analizuar serish meteorin qe ka rene ne Antarktik para 13.000 vjetesh.
Duke shfrytezuar mikroskopin elektronik me rezolucion te larte eshte gjetur deshmi e pakontestueshme se ne planetin Mars ka ekzistuar jeta ne forme te bakterieve.Hulumtuesit pohojn se kristalet mikroskopike ne shkembin e shkeputur nga Marsi para me shume se 16 milion vjeteve jane gjetur bakterie te fosilizuara,te cilat u perngjajne shume bakterieve qe mund te gjenden ne planetin tone,rikujton gazeta londineze "Telegraph".
"Deshmite qe tregojne se ne Mars ka patur jete dalengadalë po grumbullohen", ka thene David McKee,shkencëtar kryesor i NASA-s sa u perket hulumtimeve astrobiologjike."Ne mesin e deshmive jane edhe gjurmet per ekzistencen e dikurshme te ujeravë siperfaqesore,siç jane mbeturinat e lumenjve,liqeneve e mbase edhe oqeaneve,por edhe shenjat qe tregojn per ekzistencen e ujerave rrjedhese ne afersi te siperfaqes apo edhe ne vete siperfaqen e Marsit"'ka shtuar ai.

----------

